Ask HN: Could you write me a step by step logic to have AI to develop vaccines? - imvetri
======
imvetri
1\. What's a vaccine - Another virus, capable of killing target virus without
causing damage to host.

2\. How can we find such combination - Generate possibility of all the known
virus vs other living organisms.

3\. Do we have such tool open sourced ? - No. its proprietary.

4\. Do any of you would like to start such project ? - Count me in.

I can breakdown problem as above, to have one working version.

~~~
afiori
> 1\. What's a vaccine - Another virus, capable of killing target virus
> without causing damage to host.

By my limited knowledge I would propose:

1\. What's a vaccine - A virus, capable of teaching an organism how to kill a
target virus without causing damage to host.

